# Lost paddle on Clear Creek 7/8/10



## skisotope (Jun 1, 2009)

I was unable to recover my paddle after a bumpy swim through screamin' 1/4 mile last night. It is a blue Carlisle paddle, with a sticker from a rafting company in Maine and the name Taylor Janes (friend I bought it from) with a phone number on it. If found, don't bother calling that number [he lives in Brooklyn]; please call (303) 408-9440. Thanks!!


----------

